
95% of reviews for Uber's app are negative in last two days - arielm
http://blog.appfigures.com/lyft-dethrones-uber-for-first-time-ever/
======
rick_perez
I feel like our society has devolved into vindictive children. Instead of
allowing someone to have their own thoughts and beliefs and debating them like
intelligent adults, you try to get them fired or destroy their only source of
income because their beliefs differ from your own.

It's the children brigade getting the CEO of Mozilla fired all over again.

I only see this kind of behavior coming from the left. It means I just won't
debate people if they disagree with me. I shut them down immediately.

~~~
kmos17
you only see this behavior coming from the left because of your own bias.

How conveniently you forget the entire US Congress right wing refusing to work
with the legitimately elected president of the US and building their entire
agenda on defeating him because they disagreed with him.

~~~
rick_perez
"you only see this behavior coming from the left because of your own bias."

You don't see that these are progressive tactics because of YOUR bias.

I rarely see the same tactics used on the right. You don't see the online
hashtag campaigns that harass and abuse anyone that supports the current
progressive narrative.

"How conveniently you forget the entire US Congress right wing refusing to
work with the legitimately elected president of the US and building their
entire agenda on defeating him because they disagreed with him."

Heh. You say this as if Trump is illegitimate. A vast majority of Democrats in
power are refusing to work with the current legitimate president and sitting
on their hands...like children.

Obama was able to pass Obamacare. The only way this was possible was with the
support of the Republicans.

~~~
dtertman
Here's the right calling for a boycott of Starbucks because they had the gall
to say they would hire refugees:
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/food/wp/2017/01/30/starb...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/food/wp/2017/01/30/starbucks-
promised-to-hire-thousands-of-refugees-critics-want-a-
boycott/?utm_term=.aad2185018a3)

Here's the right calling for a boycott of GrubHub, Pepsi, Oreos, and Netflix
over slights to Trump: [https://thinkprogress.org/trump-pepsi-grubhub-
boycotts-ca810...](https://thinkprogress.org/trump-pepsi-grubhub-boycotts-
ca81001849e1#.uabq2uqq1)

These are five examples since November. There are thousands. Both sides are
equally childish.

~~~
rick_perez
I've never heard of any of these. So the mainstream media has not really
picked up on them and they pretty much have no steam on Twitter. Is anyone
actually following through?

"These are five examples since November"

These are boycotts of very large companies, which happen all the time. I'm
talking more about the harassment of individuals, the trolling of their
employers (to get them fired), and the boycotting of small companies. Most of
the info leading the charge for these are based on half-truths, libel, and
rumors.

The Mozilla CEO was harassed and fired for donating a small amount of money
years earlier to a political campaign. He wasn't harassing or being prejudice
against anyone and a reporter had to search long and hard to find out about
his political donations. I've never seen anyone on the right single out an
individual and get them fired over something like this.

This sort of behavior needs to stop and another problem is that nobody will
admit it's an actual problem.

